# black whiskered cat?



## rhinest0ne (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey folks, I have just a quick question. I have a cat who has one black whisker among all his normal, white ones. Does this mean anything? Why is it there? It isn't a signal to a health problem, is it? I hope not. Anywho... answers are appreciated. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Normal. Cats can have all sorts of coloured wiskers 

My Tage has all black, Isha and Asim have some white and some black, I've had others with a orange/cream apperance to them.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's normal. One of my red kittens was borned with black whiskers. At the age of twelve weeks the whiskers had changed colour to white. His fatjer is red and has both white and red whiskers.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My kitty, Oreo, used to have all white whiskers. Now his 'eyelashes' are black. So others 'might' change, but there is no telling!


----------

